# Pictures from this morning



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nature shots from around the property:














































And a few of the girls: 

Love my Emma-Lemma-Ding-Dong










Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!










Zuri Zuri! Without any butterflied ears!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Great shots. Can't pick a favourite since they are all fantastic :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice! I love the nature shots....very artistic! Emma and Zuri look so cute....looks like they are loving their new home! :0)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

One of these mornings you'll have to wake me up when you go out taking pics babe... :wink:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Emma! That's a great picture.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Nature shots from around the property:


What is this? Looks like some kind of slimy crawler? Love the tiniest droplet of water falling/caught in something?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

maplewood said:


> What is this? Looks like some kind of slimy crawler? Love the tiniest droplet of water falling/caught in something?


It's a drop caught at the end of a fallen leaf :wink:


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> It's a drop caught at the end of a fallen leaf :wink:


Ahh I see the leaf now.. Thanks


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh wow, gorgeous shots!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for the "visual vacation"  

Living in the city, Mateo and I have to make a bit more effort to become immersed in nature...

(But we do--- a lot!)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful photos, just beautiful.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

You guys must have an amazing camera, talent, and good subjects to photograph of course!! Love all the photos...I need to start figuring out all the danged buttons and doodads on mine, but then again the one I bought recently to replace the one that kicked is not extra special, but it does the job. Looking forward to the winter photos too.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

natalie.....just.............just ugh.

(that's my jealousy impeding any more complimenting LOL :wink: )


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

minnieme said:


> natalie.....just.............just ugh.
> 
> (that's my jealousy impeding any more complimenting LOL :wink: )


Haha! Get a DSLR camera! Or ask for one for your birthday! Jealousy solved :wink:


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Can I please have that last dog? PRETTY PLEASE? Seriously, that color is amazing! I am almost put to death with envy!

Emma also has such a soulful expression ...

Great pictures!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots I've managed to get with the new 50mm lens

I LOVE it so far but it's taking some time to get used to...


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well done....


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

More great photos!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Good gosh, they are just gorgeous. What do you do, glue them together so they lay together and both dogs end up looking like "liquid dog". Until I saw your dogs I never had a thought about wanting a Dane, but when I see your dogs I have visions of kidnapping them and moving out of the country. But then I'd be dead....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

These are so soulful--and kind of hypnotic. I am feeling very, very sleepy... 

Beautiful!


----------

